# Need Job ASAP



## girlie2010 (May 6, 2009)

I need to get a job like now. I have applied everywhere but with the economy as it is no luck. So I was thinking maybe I could sell Avon. I have been thinking about it for a couple of months because I can't sit here all summer doing nothing since school is out. Is it a good idea? Need advice as soon as possible and tips on how to start if it's a good idea.


----------



## Maysie (May 6, 2009)

Hey, I don't have any advice as far as avon, but I wanted to say that I totally sympathize. I've been looking for a job for 2 months now. It can be discouraging when you're not finding anything...not to mention boring (wow I never knew how boring it would be without a job!) But I just keep telling myself to keep applying, something will turn up! Your idea to do avon sounds like a great way to stay occupied. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Lucy (May 9, 2009)

my neighbour was an avon lady for many many years and she absolutely loved it. i think a lot of people turn to avon in economic times like this though so it might be quite competitive.

i would be careful though and make sure you know exactly how you will be paid. a lot of it is done on comission, so if you don't sell something, you don't get any money yourself. i'd just do your research. i think in terms of starting off, the avon website would be a good place to start!


----------



## pinksugar (May 9, 2009)

I think lucy gave some excellent advice





I would really check it all out before I signed up to anything, but it sounds like a good idea, to fill in time and maybe earn a little bit of money


----------



## Karren (May 9, 2009)

My son has been looking since January!! Lots of interviews but nothing so far and with the college kids getting out of school it doesn't look good..


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 10, 2009)

hrm i dont know much about avon but i think lucy gave good advice.

also you should maybe try applying for jobs that you would typicly pass up because you are over qualified. that may mean you will end up working in a clothing store or resturant, but at least you will have a garunteed paycheck


----------



## Jesskaa (May 13, 2009)

I've been searching too. I applied for tons of jobs online tonight though.


----------



## Arielle123 (May 13, 2009)

Yeah I hear ya - I've been looking since Feb. so you're not alone! I don't know anything about avon but I think that Lucy gave great advice as well. I think avon might be a good thing for now if that's what you want to do!


----------



## Lucy (May 13, 2009)

when i left my last job someone actually said that it was a good decision because they were going to lay off a bunch of people anyway and i'd probably be one of them. think its pretty common nowadays!!


----------

